# Ball Height For 2010 25Rs



## LTCMontana (Jan 18, 2010)

Can anyone tell me how high the hitch is on a 2010 25RS is?

I am going to pick one up and want to have my hitch at the right height before I leave.


----------



## ftwildernessguy (Oct 12, 2009)

They should adjust that for you when you pick it up.


----------



## LTCMontana (Jan 18, 2010)

Yes, but...

I want to make sure my hitch will get low enough. I have a 08 Suburban with a receiver height of 24". I want to make sure I don't need a different hitch.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Just went out and measured my 06 25RSS and it is 22 inches to the bottom of the ball receiver.

Do you have a weight distributing hitch? These are adjustable within quite a large range. The dealer should do this for you, no charge. If you do not have a weight distributing hitch, you NEED to get one.

DAN


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

The 2010 should be higher than the 06 as it has the axel flip. My 03 25rss is 21 and 3/4". James


----------



## LTCMontana (Jan 18, 2010)

Perfect. Top of the ball unloaded is 23 and change. Should work out fine.

I have a Reese W/D hitch. The problem, as a stated above, is that the new Burbs have a pretty high receiver (24" from ground). My hitch is adjustable up/down about 3" from center. I wanted to make sure my current setup would suffice. I also use the hitch on a 2wd truck to pull a 24' car hauler. I have to drive 10 hours to meet Lakeshore folks and didn't want to be trying to figure this out in the parking lot of Walmart in Bismark, ND at 6:00 at night.

Thank you for your help. 11 posts and I have learned so much. Looks like I'll becoming a Koala soon.


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

LTCMontana said:


> Thank you for your help. 11 posts and I have learned so much. Looks like I'll becoming a Koala soon.


I don't know, you need to learn the secret handshake before we will let you become a Koala.









DAN


----------



## LTCMontana (Jan 18, 2010)

It appears the handshake costs $34.95!!!









I support those who support me!


----------

